
Lawyer rewrote Instagram's privacy policy so kids and parents would talk privacy - donnemartin
https://qz.com/878790/a-lawyer-rewrote-instagrams-terms-of-service-for-kids-now-you-can-understand-all-of-the-private-data-you-and-your-teen-are-giving-up-to-social-media/
======
ReverseCold
It's not like kids/teens can delete Instagram either. Communication is done
with iMessage and Instagram DMs => deleting them not good, especially if you
don't have an iPhone. I wish there was an open platform that was encrypted by
default, and isn't primarily advertised as privacy centric. If it's advertised
that way then people will be scared of being seen as a terrorist or something.

Wire mostly fits the bill except it's app feels like hangouts (ugh), and it's
focused on privacy, so teens don't want to use it.

Also iMessage is encrypted, but not cross platform.

~~~
asarturas
Have you tried telegram?

